# The Old Pig Farm, Hertfordshire - October 2011



## Madaxe (Nov 4, 2011)

*Found this place on the map whilst scanning my local area. 
We have had a look around for details on it but found pretty much nothing. 
The houses located nearby apparently used to be part of the same farm and are Grade 2 listed.
If anyone has any other information then I'd be interested.*


*Visited a few times now with Green Giant and an off forum friend.*







Water tower





Come to bed - An old mattress rotting away.















Inside the water tower. The ceiling has collapsed showing the tank above.





The feed











Old truck




















Looking down the middle of the first building. That tree is so central it looks like it's been planted there on purpose





A walkway either side of the central section in the biggest building










Other side





Central section





Threesome





*Thanks for looking.
MDX
*​


----------



## st33ly (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice pics 

I like that truck


----------



## krela (Nov 4, 2011)

Wonderful photography! Thank you.


----------



## nelly (Nov 4, 2011)

Great photos Mr Axe, that lens is fantastic


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 4, 2011)

Raising the photography bar as always  are they all light painted or is there some cheeky off camera flash action going on? Excellent photos.



nelly said:


> Great photos Mr Axe, that lens is fantastic


You should try and bag yourself a cheap one nelly...


----------



## Madaxe (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments you lot. 



UrbanX said:


> Raising the photography bar as always  are they all light painted or is there some cheeky off camera flash action going on? Excellent photos.
> 
> You should try and bag yourself a cheap one nelly...



It's an excellent lens Nelly. Can't praise it highly enough. Get that fat wallet of yours out and give UX a call 
His isn't that different to mine.

All just light painting and bouncing UX.
Still trying to decide what flash to go for as my old speedlite is bulky and fiddly so I rarely bother taking it anywhere.


----------



## gushysfella (Nov 5, 2011)

Fan freking tastic photos there madaxe, well done. Love that tree in the door way shot


----------



## skeleton key (Nov 5, 2011)

Bloody cracking set of shots MA wth Hnrs lol 
Will give you a shout Am and see what the score is tomoz Bud.
Wicked  SK


----------



## smiler (Nov 5, 2011)

Piggin Good, Thanks.


----------



## green giant (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry for the delay with uploading the photos.
Much the same from myself really, minus the funky wide angle.

Here goes... still new to this photography malarky so go easy on me please 

Interior of the largest of the out buildings










Exterior storage buildings





Decaying mattress close-up





Water tower interior, under the holding tank





Old car/van





And again...





Thanks.


----------



## Madaxe (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice one mate.
Preferred the last truck shot with my laser painting on the side of it though.


----------

